#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Grammar Check Anywhere 2009

## sharmeen

Grammar Check Anywhere 2009

Grammar Check Anywhere 2009 Adds Accurate Spell Check & Grammar Check Software To All Windows Programs.
While having your work professionally proof read for grammar by an actual human proof reader is the best way to get your documents neat. However, a human proof reader is expansive.
It can cost up to $100 per page to proof read a document professionally by a good agency. You also have to wait for days, or at least 24 hours or more, to get your document grammar checked and proof read.
Our Grammar checking software will allow you to iron out grammar mistakes instantly in your document. You will be able to refine your document and check and recheck it for grammar mistakes often without needing to pay each time and without waiting for turn around. If you want to get pristine grammar results, then once you have written your final draft using our grammar
software.
Intall:
Just extract these parts from winrar
Drag onto Desktop when you click on it the program will stay active in the taskbar bottom tray.
Just open any document word spreadsheet and hit the F11 or F10 hot key
The program will run even when your within another program.
The program is registered and 100% clean if it asks you to update just click no.
You can adjust it too your preferences and add your oun additional Dictionary hot-keys



Here is the link which I found during internet search so credit goes to the original uploader

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Grammar Check Anywhere 2009

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## xyz420

thanx

----------


## tinku

Thanks

----------


## naposs

thanks

----------


## denudom

Thank a lot.

----------


## naposs

that links are not working with ''There are no more download slots available for free users''  message.

----------


## juanpind1006

Gracias!!

----------

